# Jasper Reports - wie fängt man an?



## henning-malaysia (25. März 2005)

Liebe Mitjavaisten, 

mein Boss hat mich gebeten, für unser ERP-System (ABAS) ein paar Ausdrucke mit JasperReports zu kreieren. Wie das funktioniert, wisse er überhaupt nicht, ich solle mich im WWW schlaumachen. 

Auf der Homepage bei Sourceforge habe ich zwar ein Tutorial gefunden. Allerdings ist mir die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise auch nach längerer Netzrecherche noch nicht klar:

Muss ich mir (unter Verwendung der Jasper Klassen) selber ein Java-Programm schreiben , welches die Daten aus der Datenbank fischt, sowie das XML-Template zu Fuß editieren? Oder steht mir eine Art GUI zur Verfügung, mit deren Hilfe ich mir den Report zusammenklicke?

Mein erster Versuch, das heruntergeladene JAR-Archiv mithilfe von "java -jar name.jar" von der Eingabeaufforderung aus zu starten, mündete in der Fehlermeldung "Failed to load Main Class manifest attribute...". 

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ich würde mich freuen (mein Chef sicherlich auch). 

Danke und Gruß aus Malaysia

Henning


----------



## henning-malaysia (12. April 2005)

OK, hat sich weitgehend erledigt, bitte meinen anderen, neueren Thread lesen (und diesmal vielleicht was hilfreiches sagen?) Es freut sich auf Antworten: henning-malaysia


----------

